# Finally some Daisy pics now that's she home!!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so I still can't find my point and click camera, but managed 2 nice shots of Miss Daisy today.

She's scared of the shutter, poor thing. HAHAH>

Here is the first one, of course she has a poopy boot and you can see her nails need a trim, I'm trying, I've gotten 2 of them so far... only a few to go. She's so wiggly!!!










And here's her usual huff photo state... 










For her colouring I'm thinking she might be a chocolate chip... possibly snowflake??  Her baby certificate says just chocolate... but I think she's got a bit of chip in her... sounds tasty! HAHAH>


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Aww, she's a sweetheart!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe! She's adorable! I love how dark she is! Congrats on Daisy & thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

awww, she's a cutie! 
And nope, no chip  I think she'd need like 70+% white quills for her to be a chip, no matter how tasty that would sound :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute!  She looks like an Algerian Grey, no snowflake.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

The colouring isn't true in these pictures, the setting wasn't opened enough. I'll take better pictures in day light when I can convince her to wake up when the sun is up. HAHAH. She's really lighter and there is no dispute about the chocolate tone in real life. 

And I thought Chocolate Chip Snowflake meant at least 30% white quills... she's got lots of all white quills on her back.... 

Anyhoo.... I love her to bits, she's such a little stinker.


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations! She's beautiful. I just brought Gidget home on Monday and have tried photographing her on something other than our carpet, which is a similar color to hers but haven't had much luck. It's hard to get her to stay still when she's out!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

libraryhedgehog said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful. I just brought Gidget home on Monday and have tried photographing her on something other than our carpet, which is a similar color to hers but haven't had much luck. It's hard to get her to stay still when she's out!


Maybe you can lay a blanket that's a different color on your rug, that way she can explore and run around, and you'll be able to photograph her with a contrast.


----------



## libraryhedgehog (Sep 6, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Maybe you can lay a blanket that's a different color on your rug, that way she can explore and run around, and you'll be able to photograph her with a contrast.


That's a really great idea! I'll try that next. Thanks!


----------

